# question about OGA stuff



## Griff (Jul 23, 2020)

What do you think the actual requirements are to get into SAC/SOG? I'd imagine you'd have to be fairly high speed to be considered but I was wondering if they were looking for certain skillsets or if they were recruiting officers vs enlisted, etc. I would like to know what steps would need to be taken, hypothetically, to be considered for something like SOG.


----------



## LimaPanther (Jul 23, 2020)

Griff said:


> I would like to know what steps would need to be taken, hypothetically, to be considered for something like SOG.



We don't do hypothetical questions. Why are you asking about SAC/SOG?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2020)

Me thinks the OP is walking down a trail we are not going to explore on an open forum.

🔒


----------

